# Estrella Warbird museum



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2007)

I put up some shots of the C-47 at Estrella a week or so ago, but they have a bunch of other airplanes there too, so I have another page with a photo essay from Estrella with the other aircraft that are there:

Van Gilder Aviation Photography of Southern California- Aircraft at the Estrella Warbird Museum

They have a nice selection of Cold War, Korean and a few WWII aircraft. They have a nice museum inside as well with a good layout and some neat artifacts. Definitely worth a visit if you are ever in California's Central Valley.

Some highlights:


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Eric!


----------

